

Ask HN - Web based agile development tool - Please Review - josh_fluid
http://www.skinnyboard.com
Try out this tool and see how you like it. Feedback appreciated.
======
zacharydanger
NEVER send my password to me in plain text. Every site that does this, I
immediately lose confidence in.

~~~
akirk
Funny how they take the pain to provide the page using HTTPS and then this.

------
mrduncan
I notice that you rotate through images on the main page if I sit there long
enough. Why not let me move back and forth through those manually?

The name of the free plan seems a bit odd to me, any reason why that was
chosen over "Starter" or something? Also, you may want to highlight that this
plan is indeed "Free" instead of "$0.00" - just a thought.

The plan selection seems a little bit disconnected with regards to where it is
located and where the plans are listed. Maybe you could use a radio button or
something on the plan list for selection.

I'll echo others on so much info for signup. At the very least show me how my
twitter credentials will be used.

Overall though, I think it looks like a very promising tool. Something which
I'll certainly consider in the future.

~~~
ABrandt
I've noticed that marketing a free item as costing "$0.00" is somewhat of an
emerging trend. I am all for mixing things up a little bit, but I think at
this point it still makes a customer think "wait a second, are they going to
charge me something?" The best way to go is still just plain ol' "free"

~~~
mrduncan
Perhaps a good opportunity to do some A-B testing. Although the more I think
about it, the more I'm not sure it really matters that much since, after all,
it is the free plan. There are probably better places to optimize.

------
jjs
That's a lot of signup info you're asking for. How 'bout a nice "try it now"
button?

~~~
jon_dahl
And/or a bigger link to the "FREE! ::: 1 board, unlimited users ::: sign up".
I doubt most folks are going to whip out their credit cards based on a
rotating homepage image.

------
indexzero
I would make your "free to try" option a bit more prevalent. I almost left the
site before I saw it in that small text on the lower left. It will probably
help your bounce rate if you try to get people using it ASAP.

~~~
latortuga
On the Privacy Policy page you have a section titled "Our Three Plans"
followed by 4 plans. Also, your subscription policy is flat out ridiculous -
you pay for a full month when you end your subscription and you don't get the
rest of the month?

------
yummyfajitas
Looks nice, but (due to issue #1, #2 and #6 below) not yet ready for public
consumption.

1.) Slow. I clicked on burndown and waited for it to give me info. As I type
this, I'm still waiting. If I actually needed this program, I would have given
up by now.

2.) I had to create a trial account to figure out what it actually did. Your
front page could explain a bit more (but maybe I'm not in the target
audience).

3.) What's a story? Why not call it "Project"? And what is a story point?

4.) Lots of wasted screen real estate. The table looks like this:

    
    
        [Add new story] empty  empty ...
    
        story 1         tasks  in progress ...
    

All that empty space next to [add new story] is annoying. I can close the "add
new story" frame to free it up, but that's confusing.

5.) I just finished all the tasks in a story. But the story is still there.
How do I mark the story as done? Can I do this?

6.) I'm still waiting for the burndown.

[edit: added this right afterwards]

7.) I closed the tab, and reopened to take another look. Now I see the signup
page. At the top of the page, to the right of the logo, I see the words
"Access Denied\ You do not have access to that domain.\ log out".

------
mooders
I really like the feel of the site. Agree with jjs - the sign-up form put me
off. I want to get started now, and add info (eg Twitter, company name) later
if I choose to do so.

A little more info around the jargon would be appreciated - what's a board,
how does this influence project structure etc.

The pricing is confusing, as I don't really understand how you define a board,
so I can't judge whether I need 1, 15, 50 or 32,767 boards.

I know you have a link to FMi, but a little info about you guys would go a
long way. Make me feel like there are people like me behind this would help me
trust you with my project data a little more.

I do like it though - keen to give it a try for my own projects!

------
jimfl
There are some good ideas in there. I think that people working on "Basecamp-
sized" projects will find this handy. Some comments in no particular order:

\- There's no way to put a note in to say why an item is parked. \- Most even
medium sized agile shops will desire some way to manage a backlog of stories,
and a way to move them onto an active board. \+ Putting avatar icons on
assigned items is a great visual shorthand. \- SSL != security \- no way to
track the original estimate relative to the remaining work. (Maybe the
burndown will do this?)

------
mitechka
Since you require so much information to sign up, you could really use a demo
or a video of the site in action. Also, the free version is too hidden, I
almost left the site, thinking that there was no way to try it for free.

------
josh_fluid
Thank you all for the very insightful feedback thus far. We are taking all
accounts very seriously. Expect to see some of the changes you may have
suggested in the future of Skinnyboard.

------
cconstantine
The company I work for, and similar companies, will never use this let alone
pay money for it without being able to host it in-house.

We're a scrum house, but the security implications of having all our goals in
such exquisite detail on someone else's servers presents too much risk.

I'm not saying you're wrong for doing this as a hosted webapp, but there is a
segment of potential customers who will never use it (I have no idea how big
that segment is).

------
Sikul
Perhaps I missed the link, but a video demo would be very useful to get a
better idea of your product.

------
batasrki
Does anyone here think that this is an easy way to get subscribers for an app?

I mean, the lack of an anonymous or guest account, as well as the requirement
of all that info, never makes me feel to try the app out.

------
endlessvoid94
You should advertise the free model on the front page, with just as much space
as the paid ones. nobody's going to just pay 15 bucks without trying it for
free, and if that isn't deadly clear, then they'll leave.

------
bmelton
Nit-pick-mode enabled:

The font in the "Lean. Clean. Agile Machine" are a little aliased. At first I
was willing to overlook that, thinking you had embedded fonts, but seeing that
it's an image, and a background-matching JPG at that, it could be easily
fixed.

Otherwise I like the look of the site (though I haven't had much chance to use
it yet.) The "Login" and "Password" areas look a bit off. I'd either shrink
the text inputs or increase the font on the label. Also, the gold border on
focus just sits wrong with me. These are of course, personal opinions, so
please confer with others to see if I'm the oddball, but it strikes me as
overlooked.

Regarding the copy, "a web-based software" also strikes me as off... perhaps
replace with "a web-based application?"

Also the footer doesn't match the page alignment of everything else. If it
were my site, I'd bring the left and right margins in line with the rest of
the site, as they're otherwise hard to find.

Aside from that, I'll parrot that it needs a "Try it now" type of button
somewhere, and you should probably lean down what you're asking for at
registration-time. I usually try to restrict registration questions to only
the things I really need to make the software work, which is usually less than
5 total questions.

Altogether though, it looks solid, and I look forward to playing with it more.

------
mantas
Nice idea. But really poorly implemented. Good luck guys! But for now my
credit card will rest in my pocket...

~~~
davidw
I think he was asking for suggestions on how to improve it, or at least what
you didn't like, specifically, rather than simply "really poorly implemented".

